# Nardil



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

I did some research on Nardil, it seemed to be a wonder drug. I say seemed because I read when it was made by Park Davis before 2003 everyone got saved by Nardil. Now, Pfizer took it over and destroyed it for a big part. They care more about a bit more money then saving lifes. It's really a f*cked up society for sure.

Read here what people said about Nardil before f*cking Pfizer took it over:

http://www.askapatient.com/viewrating.asp?drug=11909&name=NARDIL

I never saw a medicine with such high scores (the few lower scores were caused because those people took in the new Nardil).

I really don't understand, finally a WONDER drug has been made and then it gets destroyed   

Anyway, this seems to be a better drug then most anti-depressivum anyway. I will be going to a (antroposofic) clinic soon and I will ask for lamtical, nardil and take klonopin on my own. I am very sure this will be a great combo. I read that lamtical boosts nardil. And we all know klonopin helps for 90% of us.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Great!! I just read that you can't get Nardil in The Netherlands. Or you can, but the doctor has to send a letter to the manufacturer (yeah right, like he will do that). It's the only medicine that really seems to help people and they abbonden it, great....


----------

